# Vocal Collaboration



## doulgaskeene (Dec 3, 2021)

Dear talkclassical.com Members:

I am a Massachusetts resident and I am seeking ways to collaborate with interested vocalists!

I enjoy choir, but I am not a good vocalist. I have created a website to allow vocalists to contribute to performances remotely, from the safety of their own private spaces, and on their own time.

I was hoping to get some feedback from choir members on the technology, and possibly for some vocal contributions to a current project, "Oh Come, All Ye Faithful."

Please visit the website and provide feedback, if possible, and forward to members of the talkclassical.com and Choral Community to see if there is any interest in contribution.

The website is: https:\\www.voiceloom.com

Thank You in Advance!
Douglas Keene, MD


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Will do, I do live to far away but, would like it very much


----------



## doulgaskeene (Dec 3, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Will do, I do live to far away but, would like it very much


Thank you Rogerx! The magic of this technology is that you don't have to travel to contribute! Please have a go and try the website. All feedback is valuable, and I am trying to get as many people involved as possible. Please help to spread the message


----------

